

DesignLi.st - 'A HackerNews for Design' - jase_coop
http://DesignLi.st

======
peng
Low contrast text does not a design list make.

The entire .link div should be a link. Regions with hover states that appear
to be links should be links. You can absolutely position the date and username
links over the main link, if you have to.

It's a good start though.

~~~
jase_coop
I don't see why a hover state should always dictate a link. Especially
considering this case with multiple clickable areas within the link div. (Such
as Tweet, date, delete etc). The hover is subtle and merely used to guide the
users eye along the row to the 'vote' link. Maybe the main link needs an
underline to remove any possible chance of confusion here.

Sure, I could position the clickable links over a linked area, but it'd be a
usability nightmare with a constant pointer in link state.

I'll give it to you on your first point though, the contrast on the text is
slightly low.

Thanks for the 2c.

